# ELEVATED LFT's DX?



## tarab524 (Oct 25, 2012)

How would you code "Elevated LFT's"??
Opinions please...


----------



## syllingk (Oct 25, 2012)

794.8


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 25, 2012)

790.6


----------



## scorrado (Oct 26, 2012)

I was told in a GI seminar a few years ago to use 790.5.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 26, 2012)

790.6 as per ICD manual


----------



## kumeena (Oct 26, 2012)

790.6


----------



## BEARDOG (Oct 28, 2012)

790.5:  Other nonspecific abnormal serum enzyme levels 

Abnormal serum level of:  

        acid phosphatase  

        alkaline phosphatase  

        amylase  

        lipase  

This would be the correct code as this is from blood work not an xray/scan.


----------



## mahalakshmiv (Oct 29, 2012)

Elevated LFT - 790.6


----------



## BEARDOG (Oct 29, 2012)

acid phosphatase , alkaline phosphatase, amylase and lipase are the liver enzymes that are checked when a "liver function test or LFT's " are ordered and is reported with ICD 790.5 however, 790.6 is used to report abnormal blood chemistry (i.e. levels of cobalt, copper, iron, led, etc).


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Nov 2, 2012)

Always a debate for thsi one too,
790.6 gets my vote.

Lynda,CPC


----------



## kak6 (Nov 2, 2012)

790.6 me too


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (Nov 7, 2012)

its 101 percent  790.5 for abnormal LFT.

ABHISHEK RANE CPC


----------



## bevann0402@bellsouth.net (Nov 12, 2012)

I use 790.5.  What helps me with this code is that I am testing every 6 months because of elevated liver enzymes.


----------

